# Dead filter, but live fishie!



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

The power went off at work, which shut off my filter. I figured if I just plug it back in again, it would start up. Nope. I'm guessing all the calcium/lime/whatever build-up has clogged the motor. So I brought it home, and either am going to try to fix it, or buy a new one. This might take a good week or so, though.

If I change 10% of the water on Monday, Wednesday and Friday (I did a 50% change this morning), will that be good enough for a 2.75 gallon tank, until a "real" filter gets back in? (I do a 25% change every Friday before I go home, even with the filter)

I'm just glad we have a warm office. I looked at the tank temperature, and it was right at 70. So even if my heater went out with the power, I guess my betta didn't get too cold


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, i hope your betta will be ok. i think the water changes should be fine, i just wouldnt feed until you get the filter back on.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

should not have problem if you change 1/3 of water every other day if you only get one betta in there. you can keep on feeding the fish but just don't overfeed. if there is any left over, clean it up as fast as possible. i keep my betta in gallon jar or less like what i did above and have no problem at all.


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

There won't be food left over, he eats it all. I only feed him 2 pellets at a time, twice a day (7:30 A.M. and 4:00 P.M.) on the weekdays.

I was mostly wondering if I'd be okay with the 10% thrice a week, or if I'd need to do it every day. The water is aged 24 hours, from sitting in a jug by the tank, plus a little NovAqua Plus and AmQuel Plus.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

change more than 10%. change at least 25% of water. plus i don't really think you need a filter anyway. 2.75 gallon is easy to maintain and if you keep up with water change, the fish can live for a few years.


----------

